# R-123 Tables



## bigtrees (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to R-123 thermo tables?

I saw in one of my books a question relating to R-123. I don't have the tables in either my thermo book or the MERM, so I wanted to bring a set with me in case this working fluid comes up in a refrig problem.


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 18, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> Does anyone have a link to R-123 thermo tables?
> I saw in one of my books a question relating to R-123. I don't have the tables in either my thermo book or the MERM, so I wanted to bring a set with me in case this working fluid comes up in a refrig problem.



ASHRAE Fundamentals book has tables for R-123.


----------

